# YORK SHOW RALLY



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just a reminder to let you know pre-booking for this show closes on 1st September. We have places for 25 vans and 20 on our list of attendees so far, so lets make this a full house. This is a great show at a really good venue, If you want to book don't forget, book first with Warners (Link in the Rally section at bottom of page) then add your name to list of attendees, them PM me with your surname.

Of the 20 on our list only 7 have PM'd me to confirm booking, named MHF as their club and let me know their surname, so will the people listed below please PM with their name and either confirmation they have booked OR confirm they are not going then I can remove them from the list, thus giving other members a chance to camp with us.

List of attendees so far who have not contacted me:-

sprokit
dwwwuk
annej
Yeti
thermostig
TROOPERNORM
diamondchip
qe2
camoyboy
storeman
sersol
lesleylil
rocky58


Look forward to receiving lots of PM's
:lol:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi Jenny
Have sent you pm





And bumping this back on to front page.

Angie.........................


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

A little bird tells me that JimM has booked with Warners Jen :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Jenny have booked & sent you pm.

Gary


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi sersol

Not had your PM yet, did you put a title in it? Thats the usual reason for them not getting through

Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Jenny

Have sent you PM


Chris


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the PM Chris.

I've only heard from about half the people listed as attendees. Please! Please! get in touch and confirm your booking with Warners and let me have your surnames. If you have not booked or can't make up your mind yet please let me know. I don't bite!!

Once again I look forward to lots of PM's :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I am going to the York show but i have booked on the MCC rally pitch as my son is a member (so am i ) but i never thought of asking if i had booked with MHF would I have been allowed to book our son & family on as well.

I think he will join MHF soon but i am not going to influence him in any way, he must decide for himself if it is for him and his family.

See you all at York.


Bob


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Hi - just PM'd you - reasons explained for late confirmation - who can't communicate???
Keith S


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

Several more have added their names to the list of attendees but I am still awaiting contact either to have their name removed because they are not now attending, or with their surname and booking confirmation, or with an explanation of the current state of their booking these members are:-

Yeti
thermostig
TROOPERNORM
diamondchip
rocky58
ash
tendy

We now have 13 confirmed, several not sures and some cancelled but could the above please contact me to let me know what's happening.

Again look forward to your PM's :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Stevercar has added his name to the list have you pmd Jen Steve sorry for asking only Jen's away this weekend ta



Jacquie


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

QE2 all booked and sent PM


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks qe2 Mark

Jacquie


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Jenny 

All sorted now and pm sent we will arrive on thursday 


Chris


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

First of all my thanks to everyone who has Pm'd me with booking confirmation and Surname.

However this Rally is now showing almost fully booked ( only 1 place left). To enable other members who may wiish to camp with us to have that opportunity can the following members please PM me with either confirmation of booking and their Surname or let me know they are not now attending and I can then take their name off the list.

Yeti
thermostig
TROOPERNORM
diamondchip
rocky58
tendy

Please PM asap so other members have a chance!!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi rocky58 thanks for PM have sent you a reply

Hi Soulby thanks for your enquiry I have sent you a PM. Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*York Show*

Hi all

The following members have still not contacted me despite numerous posts, PM's and e-mails. I have therefore assumed they have changed their minds and do not wish to attend and as such have removed their names from the list of attendees!

Yeti
thermostig
diamondchip

Personally I do not think it fair for people to hog places if they have no intention of attending or cannot even be bothered to let us know one way or the other. This obviously stops other members putting their names on the list to camp with us because we are supposedly fully booked! Perhaps you feel I am being harsh but I feel very strongly about this and would obviously appreciate the thoughts of others. (If that's not asking for trouble I don't know what is!!)

I would also appreciate it if the following members would contact me ASAP:- TROOPERNORM and tendy confirming booking and with their surname. Also ash, who I know has booked but he forgot to give me his surname. Thanks

On a lighter note, we therefore now have a few places left and closing date for pre-booking for this show is fast approaching (1/9/06) so if you want your £2 club discount you'd better be quick :lol:

Don't forget to add your name to our list when you have booked and PM me to confirm and give me your surname.

Look forward to hearing from a few more


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*York Show*

"bump"
:lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

1st of September is on Friday for thoes of you that might like to book to camp with us at York so hurry up if your intending going.


Angie wants the gazebo picking up as well if anybody is passing Gloucester on there way to York please


Jacquie


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*york show*

According to the booking page for the show, the closing date is now
 9am Monday 4th September.

As Jacquie says if you are passing by Gloucester on route to the show would you consider picking up the gazebo.
With the cooler nights I feel it could be useful.
Please PM nukeadmin to arrange collection

Thanks

Angie.........................


----------



## 100167 (Jul 22, 2006)

Can you post the booking link please? Don't seem to be able to find it.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi catcoriander

If you go to the rally section at the bottom of the main page, click on Northern Show Rally there is a link in there to Warners, so you can book.
Don't forget to put MHF down as your club so you get the £2.00 discount. 

Don't forget to let me know your surname and put your name on our rally list when you have booked with Warners.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi, i don't know if nuke has sorted this yet, but at one time if you clicked to show you were interested in attending, you were ON the booked list, and couldn't get off, and sometimes you didn't know you WERE BOOKED cos you'd only shown interest, i know he was looking to sort this, so it will be interesting to see! if he hasn't yet, it might explain your lack of pm replies, and also if you don't put something in the subject box, it doesn't get sent, which i didn't find out for ages! it just goes in your outbox!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Raine

Don't worry about this its all sorted now thanks.


----------

